# Sleepy girl



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Gertie is very sleepy!

Like... all the time. She's still running in her wheel, and she's eating a ridiculous amount of food, but when I have her out in the evenings she just doesn't want to stay awake. She'll run around, but she's mostly looking for a dark place to sleep. :lol:

Now, she's kind of acting like my human children do when they're going through growth spurts. And she does seem to be growing rapidly right now. Is it normal for young hedgehogs to be sleepy through growth spurts? I do not have any concern that she's trying to hibernate, as she's still getting up to run and her room is warm. She's just sleepier than she used to be.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

From what I hear young Hedgies sleep ALOT. I know Macey certainly does. She's just at 3 months now and she doesnt even make it through the entire night without a nap. She's up by 8pm, naps at midnight till 3 and is then up again wheeling from 3 to sunrise... then out cold again until 8pm the next day. Her cage is set up to stay at 76.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is only 2 months old? Yes, that is totally normal, just like a baby. Even after they are grown they usually wake up at some certain time which would be the ideal time to play (if it weren't right during dinner!). So I take Daisy out around 8pm and she usually goes back to sleep. Most of the time she naps and then wakes up to run around, but sometimes she doesn't get up until I wake her up again at 10pm! She hates being woken up too. Just like me, lol.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, she's just over 2 months old. Thanks for the input, guys! I wasn't super worried about it, it just seemed like there had been a change because a week or so ago she was pretty active in the evenings and now she's all sleepy. And cranky.  She doesn't bite or anything, but she's not in the mood for playing. "Leave me alone, woman, it's naptime!"


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful baby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

